# Print to File, what does it mean?



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

I was somewhat under the impression that the "print to file" option would send a document or an image or a web page to a file instead of printing it. Course I guess I have no understanding of what I am saying. What is it for? I would have loved to turn a web page that I had into a file to be accessed later (a form not an exact url). So any help on what this is about and maybe how I would change a web page into a file other than printing it and scanning it?


----------



## Miz (Jul 2, 2002)

To save a web page, in Internet Explorer, go to File>Save As, pick a place to save it, rename it if you like and it's saved.

Before clicking on the Save button, you can take a look at the "Save As Type" dropdown list, perhaps save the same page using all the different file types to see which you like the best.


----------



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

ok great thanks


----------



## Miz (Jul 2, 2002)

You're quite welcome.

I realize I didn't answer your "print to file" question. That's because I have only a vague idea of what "print to file" means. I figured helping you save the web pages would be good enough until somebody comes along who can explain "print to file."


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

The print to file option is used when you want to be able to print to a file and send it to your printer at a later time. This option is also handy when you want to print on a printer owned by someone who might not have the same program the document was originally created on. 

Files with a *.prn extensions are created when you select the print to file option under various programs


----------



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

ahh. ok that sounds cool. ever us that feature?


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Hardly ever, I'm afraid, because anything I want to print is either a txt, jpg, doc or xls file and virtually every pc in the world has something that can cope with them. 
It is handy if you have something created on a Mac and you want to print on PC


----------

